# Remis cab blinds fitting etc



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am thinking in the near future to order and fit a set of the above blinds.

As we have a smallish MH space/storage is at a premium so a set of blinds permanantly in situ appeals.

Can those that have them please comment on what they think of them?

Also if you fitted your own were there any problems? Any hints and things to watch out for when fitting?

Vehicle is a Peugeot Boxer 06 vintage.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

see the post on repair of blinds on this page or you can find it in the post for the last 24 hours


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

see this http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/remi_blinds.htm


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete
Blinds are good
Lawson64 (Alan) fitted his with no problem. Give him a pm he will not mind

Steve


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have the pull up remis blind in the front of the cab in our van. It is so much easier than curtains or internal silver screens. Unfortunately our van was fitted with the batch of blinds that were faulty, so were replaced under warranty and after watching the chap remove the screws and replace the cab blind it looked very easy to do. Also he showed us that the side guides can be folded down while driving which gives better views while driving.
I wasn't sure at first but I do like them now we have used them a few times. No more holding curtains closed with clothes pegs :wink: 
Tina


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Just had some fitted to our Sprinter based van - very pleased - look the business although the main side ones because of the curve need a careful hand to close and keep them in the channel.
Fitted by the junior in the service bay so looked realtively easy.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

PeteS said:


> I am thinking in the near future to order and fit a set of the above blinds.
> 
> As we have a smallish MH space/storage is at a premium so a set of blinds permanantly in situ appeals.
> 
> ...


Pete,

We had our Remis cab blinds for four years now. They were one of the first of the production line and are still going strong after a lot of use.

Just a few observations you might find useful.

Windscreen Blind. It reduces the drivers vision slightly on the right. I notice it particularly on roundabouts. I drive with the side supports up and it's not a problem for me. If the sides are lowered the problem does not occur.

Door Blinds :-
Very flimsy and fiddly to operate. The cassette which holds the blind is bulky and I have lost one third of the view from the right hand mirror. This does not cause a problem as we do most of our driving abroad. Nearside mirror no problems. Maureen does not have this problems because she has the driving seat further forward than me.

We are very pleased with the blinds. They just about black out the cab
and give complete privacy. Being able to open the cab doors with
the blinds closed is a big bonus. I believe on some A Class models
it's impossible to exit a cab door with the blinds closed.

With the usual German attention to detail there is a sign on the
cab blind surround advising you not to drive with the blind up 8O 8O

Having just thought about the blinds again I've realised our type of windscreen blind is no longer available. Our blind goes up and down the new ones pull across and are located in the side pillars and cause no blind spot.

The cassette door blinds must be taken into account if you are ordering silver screens or such like.

Regards

Don


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi pete
yes as sandj said i purchased and fitted the remis 2 blinds earlier this year, the door blinds fairly simple and straight forward but the front screen are a little more complicated. you have to remove both internal pillar covers, also the poles are different sizes and once glued they are a nightmare to pull apart, but they don't come labeled so be a little wary on that but as for the use i think it was money well spent as there great.
alan


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*remis blind*

Thank you all for your input it is most appreciated. I think we will go ahead and order a set.

Pete


----------

